# Defektes RAID und defekte Festplatten im allgemeinen erkennen (Debian)



## Falcon37 (31. Jan. 2011)

Hey, der Titel sagt eigentlich schon wieder mal alles...
Gibt's da allgemeine - unabhängig vom installierten software RAID (falls vorhanden) - Befehle wie ich mir z.B. eine defekte Festplatte ansehen kann oder anhand S.M.A.R.T einfach mal den allgemeinen Status ansehen kann? Konkret für Debian Lenny und Red Hat...

Thx 

	
	
		
		
	


	



http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## Quest (1. Feb. 2011)

Hier steht zumindest wie du erkennst, dass eine Platte aus dem Raid ausgestiegen ist.
Steht auch gleich dabei wie du sie aus dem Raid entfernst und eine neue einbindest:
http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Austausch_einer_defekten_Festplatte_im_Software-RAID


----------



## Falcon37 (4. Feb. 2011)

Thx, aber bin nicht mehr bei Hetzner und mdam verwende ich auch nicht (mehr) kann das daher nicht anwenden.


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2011)

Dann musst Du mal schauen welches tool der Raid Hersteller der Karte die Du verwendest anbietet und dann damit den Status auslesen.


----------

